# Which doe would you choose?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

4 year old Alpine doe. $400









2 year old alpine doe. FF $250


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I would do with the 4 year old... Her fore udder could be a little smoother, and she's a bit week in the chine/withers (I think?) but breed her to the right buck and you'll get some nice kids!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

go not do*


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

^^I agree. Even though she's more $$$, she's worth more


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd like to see their udders...but the 4 year old is my choice. She's gorgeous!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

4 year old is beautiful ! I'm wondering what it would be like to milk those teats LOL ! (I just have ND's LOL )


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

The four year old looks like a better goat, to my inexperienced eye. But to me that seems fairly expensive, unless she's papered? Not saying she's not a good investment, but I'd expect her to be registered, etc. If price were an issue, however, I'm sure the two year old would be a good household milker if that is your main purpose.

LaurenLewis, I always enjoy your Goat A or Goat B quizzes. They make me look and think!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, goodie, Alpines. I love them. In the picture the 4 year old looks nicer but this is I think, but may not be, because she is set up nicer in the picture. The 2 year old looks nice but her legs are not set up as nice. The older doe has more capacity in body and udder but once again she is older and that is to be expected. The two year old is a FF so she has some catching up to do. I think that overall she is an equally nice doe as the 4 year old.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I agree^^ and I think the 2 year old would be easier to milk.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

what's your purpose? If it's showing I would go for the 4 year old....


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

The first pic has better lighting, better angle and she's set up better, so it's hard to tell which is the best.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Go with the 2 year old, she has a beard


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Look at the beautiful stance and udder on the 4 yr old. Definatly take her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For either show or milk, get the 4 yr old. She is well put together, much better than the 2 yr. Not much I would change about her, as is, I would personally buy her and have her as part of my herd. 
My 2 cents, do with it what you will.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would get the 4 year old, she has wattles


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

4 year old!!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

So, are you getting her?  Please say you are!


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

$400 is a little much for a backyard milker


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You would be able to sell kids for a larger profit.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I wish I could find goats like that in my area


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd need more pictures of their udders (or at least just some back shots) as well as pictures of the udders on both sides of their pedigree, and milk records on them and their dams and if possible on their sire's dam/offspring before I could decide for someone else. I'd also need to know your priority, is it show, volume of milk production, breeding kids to sell? 

Considering the differences in how they are set up and in price there is just too much I don't know from these pictures to make a suggestion just on the pictures. I like them both enough that I'd probably just ask about the older doe's production as a FF, compare it to the younger doe's production on her's, and pick the one who milked more on her FF. Because I am all about how much milk I can get and anything else is gravy.


----------

